# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Performance Tuning >  Query میانگین فاصله زمانی در جدول (لطفا اساتید راهنمایی کنید)

## tolid123456789

سلام
من جدول زیر رو در اختیار دارم:
ردیف
تاریخ خرابی
مدت زمان خرابی

1
2017/07/12
7

2
2017/07/20
12

3
2017/07/22
5

4
2017/08/01
2

5
2017/08/20
16



من می خوام از جدول بالا به دو عد برسم:
1-میانگین فاصله ی بین خرابی ها:
- فاصله تاریخی بین اولین خرابی و دومین خرابی که میشه 2017/07/12-2017/07/20=8
- فاصله تاریخی بین دومین خرابی و سومین خرابی که میشه 2017/07/20-2017/07/22=2
- فاصله تاریخی بین سومین خرابی و چهارمین خرابی که میشه 2017/07/22-2017/08/01=9
- فاصله تاریخی بین چهارمین خرابی و پنجمین خرابی که میشه 2017/08/01-2017/08/20=19

میانگین فاصله ی بین خرابی ها = 4/(19+9+2+8)= 9.5

2-میانگین مدت زمان خرابی:

میانگین فاصله ی بین خرابی ها = 5/(16+2+5+12+7)= 8.4


اساتید و دوستان محترم لطفا راهنمایی بفرمایید.

ممنون

----------

